# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Daz

## chance

I personally think daz is a great actor(sorry dont know his real name) much better then chesney out of corrie.he did really well acting out those scenes with debbie tonight.felt dead sorry for him when zak had a go at him as he was a real help to debbie and she didnt even say thankyou either.

----------


## Debs

i dont usually watch emmerdale much but i did tonight! thought it was great!

you no i  looked at the actor that played him and i thought that he looks quite a lot like the girl that plays debbie!! what do you think??

----------


## littlemo

I'm really getting into Emmerdale too, I think this storyline with Debbie is brilliant, and I love the Dingles. Tonights episode was defintely much better than any of the other soaps. I am a huge EE fan, but Emmerdale knocked them off their pedestal tonight.

----------


## Debs

i watched ee after emmerdale i and just couldnt get into it!!

----------


## Emmak2005

> I personally think daz is a great actor(sorry dont know his real name) much better then chesney out of corrie.he did really well acting out those scenes with debbie tonight.felt dead sorry for him when zak had a go at him as he was a real help to debbie and she didnt even say thankyou either.


 The actor who plays Daz Hopwood is called Luke Tittensor and he also appeared in C4 drama Shameless as Carl Gallagher (2004), The Courtroom back in November 2004 (played Tony Fletcher) & in 2003 film Real Men (he played Gamer) about abused children.

----------


## soapaddict

yeah he is fantastic.

----------


## Trinity

Excellant episode - cried buckets!

----------


## dddMac1

he is a really good Actor

----------


## stacyefc

i felt so sorry for him last night when debbie was being horrible to him

----------


## Katy

great actor and a great episode. Its about time they gave him a good storyline

----------


## dddMac1

i felt really sorry for Daz as well but it is really Andy she wants

----------


## steven123

every episode he gets better i think he is better than andy

----------


## steven123

he is getting to be cute i think it was nice story line with him and debbie

----------


## lilnick

I have always been an EE fan but am really into Emmerdale at the moment. I think it is coming up with the best storylines. Lovi :loving Debbie and Daz and also Louise and Matthew.

----------


## samantha nixon

he is also a twin

----------


## Trinity

Who, the actor or the character?

----------


## samantha nixon

the actor

----------


## Trinity

I think that he is really excellent.  He is a much better actor than the girl who plays Debbie, although she has been really good in parts of this storyline, e.g. the birth

----------


## samantha nixon

charley webb is also a twin but her twin is not into acting

----------


## Trinity

God, that is spooky, a bit of a coincidence.  so is Daz's twin also an actor?  It must be a bit of a disadvantage as you get olders, especially if you are identicall

----------


## samantha nixon

i think luke's (daz) twin has acted with luke once before

----------


## ameliauk1

i too think daz (sorry dont know actors name) is a great actor and deserved the award better than sam aston (chesney). he really acts out scenes well , makes them seem real for a kid his age if you get my drift lol the recent storyline between daz and debbie was brilliant scenes wrote well and i have to say both played a mindblowing performance!!  xxx amelia

----------

